# favorite wood for turning pens



## jaymeulemans (May 22, 2006)

i am trying to figure out what types of wood most of you guys and girls use for turning. please let me know what your favorites to use are and a little description of why you like to use it.


----------



## JimGo (May 22, 2006)

1) Cocobolo
2) Lignum vitae
3) Walnut
4) Purpleheart
5) Pink Ivory

I like these (in the order provided) because of (except the Pink Ivory):
a) the great grain patterns in most pieces;
b) the ease with which most of them turn;
c) the beautiful polish they take on without any finish being applied; and 
d) the ease with which most can be purchased.

The Pink Ivory is just SUCH a cool color, there's nothing like it.


----------



## thewishman (May 22, 2006)

Just turned some stabilized buckeye burl and man is it pretty! This is my new favorite. Flame boxelder is also pretty and much easier to turn.


----------



## Jim15 (May 23, 2006)

I like BOW, Cocobolo, Bloodwood.

jim


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 23, 2006)

1)  Free
2)  All others


----------



## pete00 (May 23, 2006)

Jayme

a while back i think dario did a poll or survey on that very question.

If you use the search function on the top you might find it.

pete


----------



## bonefish (May 23, 2006)

Any Stabilized Wood. What is BOW?

Robert


----------



## smoky10 (May 23, 2006)

Robert, BOW=Bethlehem Olive Wood.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 23, 2006)

Burls, Spalts, Crotches, everything else


----------



## woodmarc (May 27, 2006)

For me it's:
Cocobolo
Ipe'
Walnut
African Blackwood
and tulip wood.
 However, I have a bunch of stuff I have yet to turn, and a bunch of kits waiting for the time.


----------



## jcollazo (May 27, 2006)

Bocote, Padauk and Osage Orange.

Joe


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 18, 2006)

My favorites to turn are:

1.  Bloodwood (Customers love this stuff and it turns like butter)

2.  York Gum Burl (Customers love the patterns, but hard to turn)

3.  Ebony (Customers love the richness of the wood, finishes nicely)

4.  Tulipwood (Women customers love the wood color, turns nicely)

5.  What ever a customer will pay for.....(I have a dollar bill collection I am trying to add to...)


----------



## chigdon (Jul 18, 2006)

Desert Ironwood
Chittam Burl
Amboyna
Afzelia
Koa
Rosewood Burl
Sandalwood Burl (smells great)


----------



## arjudy (Jul 18, 2006)

Amboyna burl, Lingum vitae, Desert Ironwood, Macassar Ebony.  I also love to turn antler and horn.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 18, 2006)

1. Burls of most types.
2. As a specific wood: HOLLY
3. Highly figured wood
4. High contrasting grained woods
5. Spalted wood

In that order.


----------

